# What sub species is Daisy?



## vikki01 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi - could anyone tell me what sub species of Testudo graeca my new tortoise Daisy is please as there has been a lot of confusion about which she is and was intended as a companion for another tortoise but I need to know if they are compatible? Many thanks - all help and advice gratefully received


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

It really doesn't matter as far as companionability goes, as tortoises do not like or want companions. They are solitary animals and will fight intruders off and out of their territory. It's just not a good idea to have two tortoises together unless you have a very large outdoor habitat for them.

We'll send a shout out to @HermanniChris He will be able to tell you the tortoise's sub species.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful Testudo graeca ibera


----------



## vikki01 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for your replies - she was purchased as an Ibera but had been told she was possibly a Testudo graeca graeca.
Many thanks.
Vikki.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello, vikki, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum to you and your beautiful Iberan greek, Daisy.
Have a look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-testudo-graeca-care-sheet-overview.87146/
and also http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/
Lovely tortoise.


----------



## Rachel Sobran (Jun 23, 2015)

Daisy is simply gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 23, 2015)

Daisy looks like Ibera to me. 

This is quite useful for identification 
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4281

Regardless, keeping two torts together is not recommended. They are solitary and territorial. They don't get lonely. 

Keeping 3 or more in a very large enclosure with lots of sight barriers may work, but you have to be prepared to separate, probably permanently, if one becomes withdrawn and/or stops eating. 

If you are introducing new torts to each other, it is best done in a new enclosure where nobody can claim ownership of it. This should only be done after they have been kept entirely separately, in quarantine, for a good 6 months to ensure that neither is going to make the other sick


----------

